# Should the Warriors draft Yi Jianlian if they could?



## Hero

Yi is a natural 4 with good quickness and ballhandling skills for a 7 footer. He can also run the floor, grab rebounds, and have the range to shoot from beyond the arc. And unlike Yao, he's not a softy, this bad boy has a hell of a meanstreak and is pure nasty in competitions. I think if Yi drops to the Warriors pick, he would fit nicely into Nellie's system. And one other thing: Yi would be a marketing MONSTER with his good looks and sculpted physique! Esspecially in the Bay Area where there's huge Chinese and Asian communities.


----------



## PFortyy

I hope we do get him in the draft.

We would have to trade on draft night though cos i doubt he'd be available at 18 pick or whatever pick we have.


----------



## essbee

Hero said:


> Yi is a natural 4 with good quickness and ballhandling skills for a 7 footer. He can also run the floor, grab rebounds, and have the range to shoot from beyond the arc. And unlike Yao, he's not a softy, this bad boy has a hell of a meanstreak and is pure nasty in competitions. I think if Yi drops to the Warriors pick, he would fit nicely into Nellie's system. And one other thing: Yi would be a marketing MONSTER with his good looks and sculpted physique! Esspecially in the Bay Area where there's huge Chinese and Asian communities.


lmao @ good looks and sculpted physique, what are you his publicity agent?

No we shouldn't draft him, we don't need a 7 footer to shoot from outside we need a banger and he's not a banger despite your "hell of a meanstreak" tagline.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Hero said:


> Yi is a natural 4 with good quickness and ballhandling skills for a 7 footer. He can also run the floor, grab rebounds, and have the range to shoot from beyond the arc. And unlike Yao, he's not a softy, this bad boy has a hell of a meanstreak and is pure nasty in competitions. I think if Yi drops to the Warriors pick, he would fit nicely into Nellie's system. And one other thing: Yi would be a marketing MONSTER with his good looks and sculpted physique! Esspecially in the Bay Area where there's huge Chinese and Asian communities.


Yao Ming is not soft, and Yi will not be there when the Warriors pick. If he was they should definitely draft him.


----------



## Hero

ronna_meade21 said:


> I hope we do get him in the draft.
> 
> We would have to trade on draft night though cos i doubt he'd be available at 18 pick or whatever pick we have.


Yeah that's what I'm been thinking too. How about Jackson + Pietrus + #18 pick to Boston for their #5?


----------



## essbee

You guys realize the "proof" we have of his skill is about the same proof we had that shawn bradley was worth a lottery pick right?


----------



## dk1115

Yi Jian Lian = Joe Smith?


----------



## A_12_92

if the warriors can, they must no doubt, but i see it difficult,


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

dk1115 said:


> Yi Jian Lian = Joe Smith?


No.


----------



## hollywood476

Minnesota will most likely pick him up


----------



## A_12_92

hollywood476 said:


> Minnesota will most likely pick him up


not so sure, think he would be picked early


----------



## PFortyy

A_12_92 said:


> not so sure, think he would be picked early


what pick do the wolves have?


----------



## A_12_92

ronna_meade21 said:


> what pick do the wolves have?


the #7, even if we can get him, im not so sure, and thrully I say we dont need another big man, if blount keep the last season-start level, and craig smith can be a good substitution


----------



## hollywood476

but on to the point of this topic, I think no they shouldn't, we need a banger don't we??


----------



## Zuca

hollywood476 said:


> but on to the point of this topic, I think no they shouldn't, we need a banger don't we??


I'm with Chan, he won't be in the board when the Warriors pick. But they definitely should draft him. As for the Harrington+Pietrus+18th pick for 5th pick, I wouldn't do it.

About big man, I still maintain my Randolph idea:

GS trade Al Harrington to Portland and Adonal Foyle to NY;
NY trade Francis and Malik Rose to Portland and Jerome James to GS;
Portland trade Raef Lafrentz and Darius Miles to NY and Zach Randolph to GS;


----------



## bruindre

Should the Warriors draft Yi Jianlian if they could?

I think this question has been raised because of the talk out of Jianlian's camp about him wanting to go to either Chicago or Golden State. Of course, I too believe he won't be on the board when the Warriors pick.

But who's to say the Warriors don't trade up?

In this case, I honestly think it depends on who we're giving up. Considering that we got Baron for Dale Davis & Speedy Claxton, then got Al, Jax, and co. for Dun Dun and Murphy, we've made some crafty moves trade-wise. Give me a hypothetical trade to move up in the draft and I'll let you know thumbs up or thumbs down.


----------



## Ballscientist

Trade #18 and O'Bryant to Grizz, Celtics or Bucks for #4, 5 or 6


----------



## bruindre

Ballscientist said:


> Trade #18 and O'Bryant to Grizz, Celtics or Bucks for #4, 5 or 6


Why would the Grizz, Celtics, or Bucks do that?


----------



## PFortyy

bruindre said:


> Why would the Grizz, Celtics, or Bucks do that?


Why would the Warriors want to do that?

I mean, trade Patrick O'bryant??? thats crazy! Why would we even contemplate thinking about that?


----------



## dk1115

ronna_meade21 said:


> Why would the Warriors want to do that?
> 
> I mean, trade Patrick O'bryant??? thats crazy! Why would we even contemplate thinking about that?



I agree with both ronna and dre here. Patrick Obryant hasn't shown anything in the NBA yet. Certainly he had some nice games in the NBDL, but it doesn't warrant any trades for high draft picks for the 4th 5th and 6th draft picks.

The Warriors on the other hand wouldn't trade question mark for question mark either. What is O'Bryant? 20, 21? The Warriors have a closer look on OBryant, and I think for any team to have picked such a project, they need to show some patience with him, or if they don't, put him on the court and then get more value for him in trade later.


----------



## LeroyJames

Ws have no shot at Yi, unless they trade up to 3,4 or 5 spot, but Atl, Mem and Bos would be asking for a lot in return!


----------



## Zuca

LeroyJames said:


> Ws have no shot at Yi, unless they trade up to 3,4 or 5 spot, but Atl, Mem and Bos would be asking for a lot in return!


Add to that the fact that Philadelphia can trade up a lot more easily than W's, since they have a lot of picks...


----------



## PFortyy

Who should the Warriors try to get in the draft then besides Yi?

If the Warriors Lose both Pietrus and Barnes this offseason, I think they should go for a sg/sf who can shoot the three ball.


----------



## Hero

Why do we need another SG who can shoot the 3 even IF we lose the two? I mean we already have J-Rich, Baron, Ellis (who's really a 2), Jackson, Harrington, and Azubuike who can all shoot the 3. If the Warriors don't draft a big man who can run the floor like Yi, they better not get another guard.


----------



## PFortyy

whos another big man in the draft who can run like yi though?


----------



## essbee

ronna_meade21 said:


> whos another big man in the draft who can run like yi though?


Ronna when have you seen him actually play in a game?


----------



## bruindre

essbee said:


> Ronna when have you seen him actually play in a game?


In his daydreams, during pauses in the action while watching POB play for the Bakersfield Jam.


----------



## PFortyy

essbee said:


> Ronna when have you seen him actually play in a game?


seen mixes of him.

we dont get to see chinese games over here in aus


----------



## PFortyy

bruindre said:


> In his daydreams, during pauses in the action while watching POB play for the Bakersfield Jam.


Patty OB will be in the All star game in 5 years time and you know it.

Then you will owe me 100billion points


----------



## essbee

bruindre said:


> In his daydreams, during pauses in the action while watching POB play for the Bakersfield Jam.


Which is kinda my point, I mean fawning over somebody you've never seen just b/ he's tall and can supposedly run well based on isolated video clips is, again, how Nellie fell in love with Shawn Bradley and wanted to ruin the warriors forever by taking him.


----------



## PFortyy

the only reason i said whos another big man in the draft who can run like yi though was because Hero said If the Warriors don't draft a big man who can run the floor like Yi, they better not get another guard. And I was curious to see if there was another big man who played like yi.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Hawks are taking him 3, unless Wright or Horford impress, or a can't miss deal is purposed. But from everything Hawks fans are hearing, he looks like the pick as of now.


----------



## essbee

ronna_meade21 said:


> the only reason i said whos another big man in the draft who can run like yi though was because Hero said If the Warriors don't draft a big man who can run the floor like Yi, they better not get another guard. And I was curious to see if there was another big man who played like yi.


We don't need a big man who can run, we already have biedrins. WE need a big man who can develop post offense and help biedrins on the boards. Who the hell thinks we need more runners?


----------



## bruindre

Runners or not, someone w/ low-post scoring skills and rebounding would be good. Could care less what kind of 'runner' he is.

Which is why, ultimately, I need to know about Jianlian's rebounding. I've seen enough mix tapes/workout tapes. How about a _rebounding _mix tape of him.


----------



## Pain5155

Yi would not fit in well with the warriors system.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE

only if it was a trade for Al Harrington.


----------



## djtoneblaze

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Hawks are taking him 3, unless Wright or Horford impress, or a can't miss deal is purposed. But from everything Hawks fans are hearing, he looks like the pick as of now.


Wow, the Hawks are going to pick another oversized wing player. They're ridiculous if this is true.


----------



## PFortyy

Hawks need a GOOD point gaurd...


----------



## Block

Pain5155 said:


> Yi would not fit in well with the warriors system.


This was a pretty lame statement. If you know anything about Yi or GS, you would know his run down the court mentality fits in perfectly with Nelly ball, not to mention the asian community tickets thing. 

Anything they give up for Yi will be gained back easily through jerseys, massive ticket sales, oh.. and a couple of billions fans over seas. 

It's impossible to lose; even if he ends up being a solid role player or 3rd option, financially, it's nothing to lose and everything to gain


----------



## Yao Mania

Block said:


> This was a pretty lame statement. If you know anything about Yi or GS, you would know his run down the court mentality fits in perfectly with Nelly ball, not to mention the asian community tickets thing.
> 
> Anything they give up for Yi will be gained back easily through jerseys, massive ticket sales, oh.. and a couple of billions fans over seas.
> 
> It's impossible to lose; even if he ends up being a solid role player or 3rd option, financially, it's nothing to lose and everything to gain


Definitely. I'd love to see Yi with the Warriors.


----------



## PFortyy

Block said:


> This was a pretty lame statement. If you know anything about Yi or GS, you would know his run down the court mentality fits in perfectly with Nelly ball, not to mention the asian community tickets thing.
> 
> Anything they give up for Yi will be gained back easily through jerseys, massive ticket sales, oh.. and a couple of billions fans over seas.
> 
> It's impossible to lose; even if he ends up being a solid role player or 3rd option, financially, it's nothing to lose and everything to gain


Great post. I agree with everything that you said.


----------

